# Pigeons & Climate



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Appreciate any advice anyone has on this topic. I am going away for a trip, and will be having a friend look after my little buddy, Pete the Pigeon. My friend's house, however, tends to be a little warm in the summer -- sometimes reaching 90 degrees when it is very hot outside. It will only be for a couple of days. Will this be too hot for Pete the Pigeon? Will he handle the heat OK w/ a good supply of water? Or should I make alternative arrangements?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if he's not going to be exerting himself it shouldn't matter at all. Look how many pigeons live just under the roof of a metal building--it's gotta' get the better part of 120 degrees and they don't seem to care! And have you seen them standing on barn-tin in bare feet in the hot sun? You and I couldn't do it!

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pidgey,

He should be fine...

Daily fresh Water of course, a nice Bath now and then...

The ones here have to deal with sometimes 124 degrees on the outskirts of town, and certainly 118 intown is not uncommon.

Sometimes they pant...

How they can undure these heats amazes me.

Often, my little abode is 104 inside ( no air conditioning for this boy...) and they never seemed to mind.

At midnight here, in Summer, it can still be over a hundered outside.

Phil
el ve


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks to both of your for the prompt response. Pigeons are amazing in that they can deal w/ almost anything, it seems.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi there,

I have 50 pigeons and live in Florida, where it reaches in the upper ninety's. They can handle extreme temperatures, but not drafts of wind or standing water. I just make sure their drinking water is always full, that they have shade, and pools to play in out in their aviaries.

Treesa


----------

